# Connemara owners ... what saddle do you use?



## SCG (14 December 2010)

Following on from the Arab thread above, I'm curious about the saddles peeps are using for their Connies


----------



## stroppy (14 December 2010)

I've got a GFS close contact on my connemara, fits him beautifully, took a while to find something that did though


----------



## hostess99 (14 December 2010)

Have a native pony dressage saddle from the Native pony company at Saddle Exchange.  Fab saddle so comfy!


----------



## whiteflower (14 December 2010)

albion gp


----------



## dafthoss (14 December 2010)

falkon hawk event GP that has been widened to XW as he has no withers but I love it and it fits him realy nicley


----------



## saddlesore (15 December 2010)

I have a Connie x, he's in a kent and masters cob


----------



## LizzyandToddy (15 December 2010)

Connie X, and I have a bates next generation elevation + 

 xx


----------



## little_legs (15 December 2010)

I have the Falcon Hawk event GP it fits him like a glove.  and my dressage is an Albion which also fits him like a glove.

He has no withers at all !



Jane


----------



## ElliePinza (15 December 2010)

I can't remember which make my GP is but my dressage is an Amerigo close contact, which was reshaped by my saddler  x


----------



## rachyhorsiehib (15 December 2010)

Solution treeless, couldn't get anything else to fit!!! Although now he can 'move' a little too much and is therefore looking for a new home in the new year. :0((


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (15 December 2010)

I used an Ideal WHP saddle on my pure bred which we used for everything including XC and SJ. When we got to Elementary level in BD I treated him to an Albion Wide DR saddle. Bothh fitted very well.


----------



## lyndy (15 December 2010)

I use a John Whitaker close contact on my connie


----------



## GinaGem (15 December 2010)

When i first got my boy i had a throwogood gp, then he grew and i had an albion legend 5000 xc, then he grew again and now he's in a jumping saddle and i can't remember the make lol, not a well known one!


----------



## FAYEFUDGE (15 December 2010)

Sturgess GP medium wide.


----------



## ThePony (15 December 2010)

Connie cross is in a fairfax gp (in wide!!). She isn't fat at all, just rather broad through the back!


----------



## SCG (16 December 2010)

Thanks for all your replies, quite a cross-section of saddles.  Those with the Falcon Hawk Event saddles, are they comfy?


----------



## GreyConnemara (16 December 2010)

My very broad connie with no withers and HUGE shoulders is in an XW Kent and Masters cob GP which he loves, and I find it very comfy too! He also has a W Oakfield Santana WH saddle.

These have been the only saddles I can find to give him enough room to free his shoulder up, has previously been in a W GFS jumping saddle and a MW Albion Legend K2 GP, both of which used to slip....

Would highly recommend the Kent and Masters, it is sooooo comfy and my pony was completely different as soon as I put it on him, putting in a rather over exited jump and big canter (connie with v low action) to prove to me how much he could move in it  and this was before my saddler had adjusted the gullet/flocking etc!


----------



## dafthoss (16 December 2010)

SCG said:



			Thanks for all your replies, quite a cross-section of saddles.  Those with the Falcon Hawk Event saddles, are they comfy?
		
Click to expand...

very comfy and puts you in a nice position for flat and jumping I love it


----------



## melodymaker (17 March 2011)

Hi 
My friend had a Saddle made by Spragg Saddlery who specialise in making saddles for all the really wide native breeds. She was really delighted with it and it cost her £650. May help if you are still looking.


----------



## native eventer (17 March 2011)

I have had a thorogood GP for 2 weeks...didn't fit. An ideal which is now up for sale as it doesn't fit!! And have had a new saddle a week now... half panel GP hopefully he likes it otherwise he lets me know it does't fit by bronking!!!!


----------



## fayeg1 (17 March 2011)

Ideal Working Hunter saddle. Nice saddle, suits the pony and is comfy but it's very straight cut, I'd rather I had a bit more knee roll for jumping etc.


----------



## DunOver (17 March 2011)

Another one with a GFS Close Contact


----------



## golddustsara (17 March 2011)

Wintec GP on mine - not a great saddle but fits him and is adjustable as he fills out. Would love a nice leather one later this year!


----------



## rambling (17 March 2011)

Wintec 2000 GP flock with the blue ( med/wide) gullet


----------



## KVH (1 August 2013)

Bump.


----------



## VioletStripe (1 August 2013)

Kent and Masters GP


----------



## w1bbler (1 August 2013)

Native pony & cob, fits great. Had a thorowgood cob which was hopeless.


----------



## starryeyed (1 August 2013)

My connie had an Albion K2 - very comfy and it fitted him perfectly, it was second hand but looked made to measure! He was very happy with it.


----------



## MissChaos (1 August 2013)

GFS WH and it's great. Was in a Native Pony Co when I tried him - wasn't included with him and I didn't find it comfy.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (1 August 2013)

rambling said:



			Wintec 2000 GP flock with the blue ( med/wide) gullet
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this but with Cair.  He was in an Ideal WH but goes much better in the Wintec.


----------



## windand rain (2 August 2013)

Farringdon working hunter only thing I dont like about it is it is black the only one I could get to fit but it does fit just about anything as it has a flexible carbon fibre tree Not many around I think it was experimental at the time


----------



## Stroppy Mare (2 August 2013)

My conny x tb has barnsby omega GP/kanter dressage ... In XW!


----------



## Bobbly (2 August 2013)

Native Pony WH 'Glen', love it!


----------



## CBAnglo (2 August 2013)

My very true to type connie is in a saddle company saddle.  However, the tree is a 16.5" cob tree (very flat) which should be on a close contact jump/WH saddle but I have altered it so it is in a dressage saddle with dressage flaps etc.

I dont need a truely deep seated dressage saddle so I do not mind that the seat is flat and 16.5" is the very bare minimum I can sit in without my knees coming over the knee rolls so I couldnt get anything deeper anyway.  He is too short backed for a 17".

He has changed shape massively in the year I have had him, so I have adjusted this saddle a lot (he has just turned 5).

All of mine are in SC saddles as I was a fitter (dont do anyone else's now, no time with 3 horses and a FT job) however this was the third SC saddle I tried on him (I still have a few ex-demos) and none of them fit so I had to make this one especially for him.

One thing in particular is to note the girthing arrangements.  My boy is a truly roly poly sort, so I had the front strap moved forwards and the back strap moved a little further back.  He also has a forward girth groove so he is in a shaped girth (albion legend).


----------

